# ~ A boss of the three sentences



## joys691sf (4 فبراير 2012)

Share a man out for 20 years, finally going home, the boss asked him: Are you 20 years to pay or to three advice? Men say that I am on the road tomorrow, tomorrow morning to give you the answer right? The boss said I could. Men did not sleep that night ... the morning, he was the boss said: I want three advice. So the boss gave him three words. First, do not try to find a shortcut, There is no cheap thing, only down to earth is the best way ... no matter what is going on. Second, do not a good thing for knowing too much curiosity, could you have died. Third, do not make any impulse decisions, otherwise the decision is likely to be your lifetime of regret. Then the boss to the man some money, and three of bread, and told: Maximum eat bread at home before. Men hit the road ... he is gone for several days ... the first half-eaten bread, and long before met a junction, ask him: What to ** which way the past? Passerby: take the right path, nearly. Lu Renyi: take the road right and safe. He can not wait to meet with his wife, then take the path. Did not take long to go hear some passers-by near downtown, said bandits, and he thought of the boss's first piece of advice: Do not try to find shortcuts. So he turned to go piece of road. And went a few days, the second part of the bread and eat ... he found a very cheap inn lodging. Middle of the night heard a woman crying, he slept no less. Decided to go look. Then he thought a second piece of advice: Do not know that is not a good thing too curious. So he stayed to sleep. Leave the second day, the store startled: you still alive? ! He puzzled, then asked the reason. Store said he had a mad daughter, when the disease with the introduction of crying out to kill and then, last night lodging guests only you alive. Men sigh: ah ... went for a few days, when the second when he finished bread home far away. He is more excited. Tian Ganghei down not long after, he went to his village. Home when he was just going to knock on the door, they heard the voice of a man the house. His rage, picked up a wood cutting knife that is ready to burst into the room to kill the men. But then he thought of a third piece of advice: Do not make any impulse decisions, the decision may make you regret it forever. Then he calmed down, sat outside the house overnight. Very early the next morning he opened the door knock, his wife is very happy to see him back. But he is very cold: that man? His wife laughed and said: That is our son ... you left ... I did not take long when he found this young guy and that I'm actually very similar. Father and son first met, cried together ... After a while a man out of concern the preparation of bread and a third wife, to share together ... cut the child was found after 20 years of wages all in there. So we do anything to think clearly or to the last regret their own! into the event must have nine kinds of capabilities, 9 means, 9 a state of mind: calm (1) Do not reveal your emotions. (2) Do not tell everyone that your difficulties and experiences. (3) in consultation with the views of others before their first thought, but do not talk. (4) do not have the opportunity to nag your dissatisfaction. (5) important decisions as far as possible to discuss the best every other day and then released. (6) do not have any panic speech, walking, too. II: carefully (1) what is happening around them, often thinking about their causation. (2) the implementation of the impossible position, to uncover their fundamental crux. (3) of the accustomed ways of doing things, the proposal should be improved or optimized. (4) do anything to develop orderly, and orderly habits. (5) often find a few others do not see the problems or defects. (6) anywhere on the inadequacy of their own to fill the seats of the place. III: courage (1) lack of confidence not commonly used words (2) do not often go back, have decided to do easily overturned. (3) fighting over the crowd, do not assertive. (4) the overall atmosphere is low, you should be optimistic about the sun. (5) intention to do anything else, because someone is watching you. (6) when things do not breath, and to look for a breakthrough to end should be neat. Four: generous (1) Do not bother to have a partner who could become competitors. (2) on other people's small mistakes, small errors do not care about. (3) the money to be generous, to learn the three facilities (Choi Shi, Fasch, Wuwei Shi) (4) do not have the arrogance of power and knowledge of the bias. (5) any results and achievements should be shared with others. (6) must be some sacrifice or devotion, he himself walking in the front. Five: Integrity (1) can not do Do not say, say it to do. (2) the empty slogans or slogans do not always linked to his mouth. (3) for the customer's (4) stop all (5) juggle cleverness, no good! (6) calculate the cost of the integrity of the product or service that is cost of the brand. Six: play (1) review of any negligence of the time, or start their own people began to reflect. (2) the matter after the first review of the fault, and then set out the credit. (3) admit the beginning from higher levels, starting from the lower table function (4) start a program, the first clear delineation of responsibilities, and assigned properly. (5) of the (6) because of the courage to take responsibility for the losses caused by the company should bear into the nine major means: 1, daring decision - to overcome the habits of wavering reason why many people nothing , the biggest problem is lack of courage determination means, always looked around, after thinking it over, and thus missed the best opportunity of success. Into a major success in the possibility of coming to see things, the courage to make major decisions, so a head start. 2, challenges weaknesses - to completely change their flaws everyone has weaknesses, not those great things always stick to their own weaknesses, no significant change in his life; can become a major event is always good from their own weakness of the surgery, the ability to transform itself into a super person. A company can not correct their deficiencies who can only be losers! 3, overcome difficulties - from the failure group of successful capital always face difficult life challenges, difficulties and even can be said is the Most people will face difficulties and trembling, made major changes to the plight of those who are able to succeed powerful springboard. 4, seize the opportunity - good selection, good at creating opportunity is the greatest wealth. Some people waste the opportunity easily, so one has great potential opportunities are slipped quietly ran into a major event is absolutely not allowed to slip away, and can jump toward the opportunity. 5, to play a strong point - to do things they do best a very weak ability of people it is difficult to open the life situation, he must be on the stage of life the victim of heavyweight; those great things to do on their own things, to fully display their talents, step by step to broaden the road to success. 6, attitude adjustment - should not let negative emotions hurt themselves mentality of people, in any case not afford to pick and burden of life, because they can not face a personal health setback, into a major event is on high-speed state of mind, even if without any hope, they can see a ray of light of success. 7, immediate action - just saying no, a hundred times better than an operation vain thought. Some people are 8, good communication - clever use of human resources not know how to contact a person is bound to advance the power of relationships. One of the characteristics of those great things are: good by leveraging, by heat to create a successful situation, which can be difficult piece accomplishing accomplishing things, to realize their life plans. 9, re-planning - station to a higher starting point life is a process, success is a process. If you meet in a small success, it will encourage the big success. Into a major event from small to large hard to understand the process, so to achieve a small success, to continue to open the next life, can talk about any kind of means, can lead to an outcome, but this result is not the best result, I am afraid it is difficult to say. Into a major event always choose the best means to achieve the best results, this non-ordinary people can do. Therefore, success on the road, you want to become a major event, the first problem to be solved is: your tools to promote the success of your plan is immediate! into the event must have nine kinds of capabilities ability to survive challenge: to find the answer in real good ; ; ; 1, attitude and courage to face reality reality for those who constantly complain about poor people, the reality can not be desirable, just as prison life, both hands and feet bound, and bound body and mind,beats headphones, so often succumb to the pressure of reality, a cowardly person; and those who really into big things, you dare to challenge the reality of In reality, honing their survival skills, which is called the strong! In this, we can draw one into the experience of events: changes to adapt to rapidly changing realities of their ideas, the most important thing is we need to have an intelligent and flexible mind's eye, do life, heart. In reality, under the pressure, if you change the concept of timely and forward, can have a multiplier effect. Our bottom-up reality can not be separated even for a moment, with the reality of change, we must adapt their ideas, thoughts, actions and goals. This is a survival imperative. If we have a way to change reality to fit the ability and desire of our development needs, it is most valuable. 2, so you have excellent self- made, is to overcome the desire, not because of pressure on my heart a little bit impetuous, the Heart of the matter is not encountered one o'clock on the big temper. a person unless the first control of their own, or will not control other people. a successful event as long as the target, know what you want, and then take action, tell yourself Never give up, success is only a matter of time only. If you are in trouble or hinder the way, you go face it, solve it, and then move on, so the problem was not greater accumulation. when you move forward one step climb, do not say to yourself were most difficult to overcome is their own, the meaning of these words is that the biggest obstacle to a person's success does not come from the outside world, but their own. Only control ourselves, to control the pressure to yield to the pressure in front of you. 3, the emotion into the rationality of the box generated a backlash is often subtle, but its impact on human life is enormous, this effect is reflected from a lot of little things. We should try to remove their negative emotions, because it will give us not only cause physical and psychological harm, and in our on the road to success, negative emotions can sometimes be a stumbling block. to your success, you have the emotion into the rationality of the box, you have to adapt to others, adapt to the situation, otherwise, you can not destined to become a major event, destined to be eliminated. 4, the power of thought alone can stimulate If you know how to be alone, then, of those great things people are good at being alone - alone in the process to stimulate the thinking power. low self-esteem can be overwhelming, like a mountain man and you will never silence can also be like a strong driving force for propulsion. step ahead than others, to create a successful state of mind. in alone, you should be thinking, do not always overstaffed. 5, the pressure is the best incentive who want to become a major event, because of lofty goals, the pressure may be greater. But Ruoyu into a big, must be able to withstand this pressure, the pressure as the driving force to promote life. one of the most outstanding work is often out in the particular circumstances of adversity. People want something we should do certain things. Should be done must be good, the firm should not do not do. get does not necessarily Fortunately, it does not completely lost bad thing. 6, the transformation strain, have a way out conform to the trend, good changes, to adjust their programs of action, which is as big a way to adapt to reality. a person does not deal with people's superb skills, not to a variety of conditions are thoughtful mind, flexibility of the tool, you simply can not control a big situation, will be difficult to become a major event. a person can see their status, will balance the mind of many, will be able to look on an objective, understand the world, and adjust their behavior accordingly. 7, self-confidence is a strong pillar of life who sufficient self-confidence will be high adaptability, low adaptive capacity and vice versa. general lack of confidence people are often some of the more serious physical and psychological symptoms, such as eccentric, fear with people, talking too extreme, despair. If successful experience doing more then the confidence will be. success of the opportunity to exercise self-less, self-confidence, the weaker, thus resulting in a serious inferiority complex. nineteenth-century thinkers Ralph Waldo Emerson said: . into a major event and who is not a big difference in some small action only: spend 5 minutes a day reading, more than one phone call, many efforts that a representation at the right time, performing on more costs a little effort, and more Do some research, or in the laboratory test once more. in action before you know you are competent to this task. no excuse can be interpreted to be what you are still not capable of a long work. regardless of what you want to pursue, you must force yourself to enhance the capacity to achieve goals. spare no practice, engage in active practice, finally spare no practice! Never stop learning, and be sure to apply the knowledge learned in daily life. 9, to concentrate on doing one thing If most people concentrate strictly on a job they can do this work well. most of those great things merchants are able to make decisions quickly and decisively, they are always the first to identify a clear goal and focus and dedication towards this goal. time only concentrate on doing one thing, threw himself into and actively want it to succeed, so your heart will not feel exhausted. you need to do is imagine a big row of drawers in a small drawer. Do not always think of all the drawers, but you have to concentrate on that drawer open. Each man's means are not the same things, you can tell, there is a means to a person, a person there is a means to succeed on their own way. Numerous facts have shown that some people are too self-confident, sure miss their own means to solve any problem, but do not know this is often not have any effect. Therefore, they always feel that from the goal of success is not getting closer, in fact, farther and farther. into nine kinds of events necessary attitude of mind: positive 1. always thinking of succeed 2. do a successful start 6. in the ordinary to do extraordinary things 7. to keep the young mind is very important 8. is always positive, active, enthusiastic attitude of the two : diligent humility 1. Top Gun to think, down to dry 2. Qin King industries, humble man 3. diligence than talent 4 hard to create a successful, destroying lazy genius 5. to develop the habit of hard work will benefit from life 6. there is a hard, there is a harvest 7. perseverance and support to 8. Murdoch Jun-line early, even as early as the mentality of the three pedestrian : honesty 1. honesty is derived from its own nature 2. honesty is the big winner 3. in good faith to lay a successful foundation 4. sincere friendship will make your business more developed 5. a man must be honest conduct 6. honesty is as big a br> 7. to become a major event, can not be friends with hasty 8. to be honest, with enthusiasm to do things mentality of the four: the courage to challenge 1. dare to challenge themselves, to overcome the degrading psychological 2. Challenge Unlimited 3. persist in the end made by the courage, halfway is a coward 4. stirred into a major challenge for the confidence 5. courage is a good way to overcome difficulties 6. Katsuhito by force, since the winner strong 7. persistence and perseverance is as big of basic skills 8. unremittingly into a big, kick the tires of five no way out mind: good cooperation mentality Six: Contentment Seven balance mind: cheerful attitude of eight: nine generous guest, mind: always self-confidence


----------

